
Reverse engineering a simple CMOS chip - MrRadar
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMdYuGpPicw
======
MrRadar
If you enjoyed this video check out his series on designing a discrete RISC-V
CPU:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLs_NRwu1Y4&list=PLEeZWGE3Pw...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLs_NRwu1Y4&list=PLEeZWGE3PwbansoxKjjMKHQqS_2cm8i60)

